# Afghan Air Force to field Black Hawk helos in place of Mi-17s



## Zarvan

Seen here in Swedish service in Afghanistan, the Black Hawk is set to replace the Mi-17 as the AAF's utility helicopter. Source: Swedish Air Force

The Afghan Air Force (AAF) is to transition its rotary-winged air mobility capabilities to the Sikorsky UH-60 Black Hawk, as the US government plans to end its reliance on Russian-made Mil Mi-17 'Hip' helicopters.

The disclosure was made on the website of US Senator Richard Blumenthal on 18 November. According to Blumenthal, who represents the state of Connecticut where the Black Hawk is manufactured, the US Department of Defense (DoD) is to provide the AAF with 53 UH-60A helicopters that are to be transferred from US Army stocks and upgraded. A delivery timeline was not disclosed.

The AAF operates about 50 Mi-17s, with the Special Mission Wing (SMW) fielding about 30 more. These have been obtained from the Czech Republic, Russia, Slovakia, and the United Kingdom, and were funded largely by the United States and the United Arab Emirates.

Since the beginning of the programme politicians in the United States have questioned the procurement of the Russian-built helicopters, asking why US money should not instead be spent on US helicopters such as the Black Hawk or S-61 Sea King. This unease has only grown with the deterioration of relations between the West and Russia over the actions of President Vladimir Putin in Ukraine, and sanctions have since halted the flow of aircraft, parts, and supplies.

For its part, the DoD maintained that the Mi-17 was cheaper and easier to procure and operate than comparable Western platforms, such as the Black Hawk. Furthermore, the Afghans already had a pool of pilots and maintainers that were familiar with the Mi-17 from decades of experience with the Russian-built platform.

http://www.janes.com/article/65642/afghan-air-force-to-field-black-hawk-helos-in-place-of-mi-17s


----------



## war&peace

The machine won't make much difference if they have low standards of training to fly and maintain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiWarrior

war&peace said:


> The machine won't make much difference if they have low standards of training to fly and maintain.


Totally agree with you.


----------

